# Are you still Piratecat?



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2005)

It's possible that EN World's mind control got damaged in the latest software upgrade.

To be know sure either way, we'll have to find out what percentage of EN World users are still Piratecat.

So... I know I am still Piratecat - but are _you_?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

_ Stands up_

I am Piratecat


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 9, 2005)

It would depend on your definition of Piratecat. Considering the gross takeover of the system by Crothian, though, I believe Piratecat may have been infected and we might all by Crothian now.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 9, 2005)

Nope, I'm an independent entity.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm Piratecat and so is my wife.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 9, 2005)

Nah. 

(Quick short post just to increase my post count. Have seen how Crothian worked up to the top...)


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 9, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> (Quick short post just to increase my post count. Have seen how Crothian worked up to the top...)




His post count has been the topic of numerous discussions.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 9, 2005)

I am hong now...

and life is complete.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, first we have to discover the true nature -- the Socratic ideal -- of Piratecat.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 9, 2005)

I am dead and therefore immune to your mind control.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 9, 2005)

Hello. My name is Capellan.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> His post count has been the topic of numerous discussions.



Oh yes. Which further boosted his post count.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh yes. Which further boosted his post count.




Maybe that's part of the plan?


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh yes. Which further boosted his post count.




There are people wondering if this is his full time job.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 9, 2005)

Err, guh? I feel like waking up from a dream - there were bees... a hive? And feline corsairs... and what kind of place is *this*, anyway?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 9, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> There are people wondering if this is his full time job.





Complete with over time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> There are people wondering if this is his full time job.



We don't wonder, we know.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 9, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> There are people wondering if this is his full time job.





I didn't even know it was ever in question. 

Actually, I think Crothian is becoming ENWorld and when he reaches 30K the two will completely merge.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 9, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> There are people wondering if this is his full time job.




Job?  That's it I'm billing Morrus.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 9, 2005)

Dude, you need to get a nice insurance plan out of it.


----------



## Torm (Jan 9, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I am hong now...
> 
> and life is complete.



I, too, am Hong. There is a special peace in this.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 9, 2005)

Special peace is overrated.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jan 10, 2005)

That's why I banned mind control spells in my campaign. IFYWIMAITYD.



Spoiler



Not


Hong "And sticks, too!" Ooi


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 10, 2005)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> That's why I banned mind control spells in my campaign. IFYWIMAITYD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish I could ban mind control spells in my own home.


----------



## jester47 (Jan 10, 2005)

Piratecat.  Piratecat piratecat piratecat.  Piratecat, piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat.  Piratecat.   Piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat, piratecat piratecat, piratecat; piratecat piratecat piratecat, piratecat piratecat piratecat:

pirate cat.


Piratecat.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW, Piratecat, you can of course close this whenever you want; no need to ask me in advance.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 10, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Piratecat.  Piratecat piratecat piratecat.  Piratecat, piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat.  Piratecat.   Piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat, piratecat piratecat, piratecat; piratecat piratecat piratecat, piratecat piratecat piratecat:
> 
> pirate cat.
> 
> ...




The thread has officially collapsed.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 10, 2005)

PIRATECAT....Not. WHEW!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 10, 2005)

There is only one true Piratecat, all others are a poor imitation of the real thing.   

(with apologies to Diaglo...)


----------



## Imret (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the primary purpose of being Piratecat - to raid ships on the high seas, or to groom oneself with one's tongue?

The mind boggles at the idea....

Regardless, I think I'm too evil to be Piratecat.


----------



## ph34r (Jan 10, 2005)

100% ph34r


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> (with apologies to Diaglo...)




...you mean Piratecat.


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 10, 2005)

It's threads like this that get me Hong over.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ Stands up_
> 
> I am Piratecat




Such an obvious response, but I still laughed.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 10, 2005)

Crothian: Do not try and be the Piratecat. That's impossible. Instead only try to realize the truth.

Hong: What truth?

Crothian: There is no Piratecat.

Hong: There is no Piratecat?

Crothian: Then you'll see that it is not the Piratecat that closes threads, it is only Darkness.

--DocAnom, Not Piratecat. I am, however, Crothian's postcount.


----------



## Torm (Jan 10, 2005)

Whoa. {best Keanu impersonation}


----------



## jester47 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> There is only one true Piratecat, all others are a poor imitation of the real thing.
> 
> (with apologies to Diaglo...)




Piratecat, Piratecat, Piratecat!  Piratecat piratecat piratecat: 

"Piratecat is the only true moderator, all others are poor imitations of the real thing."

Piratecat piratecat piratecat piratecat.

Piratecat.
_______________
Piratecat- Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat
"We all take our risks, here in the dungeon."
--Piratecat, Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat, 1983


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I may have come out of piratecat...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 10, 2005)

Okay, now I officially swear that this is the last post of this thread I have read. Enough of this folly. Plus I don't understand anything about it. It merits the title of worst useless thread ex-aequo with "La Hivecabra" (which was slightly more funny, yes wasn't funny at all). 







No, no, no. I won't come to see if someone quoted me and said something about it.



No, I swear.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jan 10, 2005)

You're kidding, right?  I am not Piratecat.

If you have been paying attention it is quite obvious that I am actually Diaglo, JoeBlank, and Olgar Shiverstone.  (Don't ask me how.  Maybe we just log in at different times)  



PS: There is only one true Poster, all others are a poor imitation of the real thing.

(wait a minute, does that mean I am Crothian?)


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Okay, now I officially swear that this is the last post of this thread I have read. Enough of this folly. Plus I don't understand anything about it. It merits the title of worst useless thread ex-aequo with "La Hivecabra" (which was slightly more funny, yes wasn't funny at all).
> 
> 
> No, no, no. I won't come to see if someone quoted me and said something about it.
> ...




You've just been quoted...



Are you looking?

We know that you know that we know that you are...


----------



## Sledge (Jan 10, 2005)

There is no piratecat, only Zuul!


----------



## Maldur (Jan 10, 2005)

I wanna become piratecat when I grow up.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 10, 2005)

I am the once and future Piratecat.

(Not the 'now', though, that's some other guy.)


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought I may be Piratecat, but then someone said something about Crothian and all I could think about was Thieves World. Hong was mentioned and I doubled over laughing. Then a jester came in and a kitty with an eye patch I have been assimilated............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat PiratecatPiratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat Piratecat.............................bzzzzzzzzzz overload



The Ser....errrm The Pirate of Earth and Stone


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 10, 2005)

I am Spartacus!   
No, no, I am George Washington!
No, no, I am Piratecat!  
No, no, I am your daddy!

Who are we really?  Does it even matter?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2005)

I am a Pirate [that owns a] cat.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 10, 2005)

I am not Piratecat, though I *am* KidCthulhu.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 10, 2005)

The piratecat that can be seen is not the true Piratecat 
.....I AM.


----------



## Henry (Jan 10, 2005)

No, I am still just good old Dale Darrell Waltrip Richard Petty Rusty Awesome Bill Irvin Gordon Earnhardt Smith-Johnson, Jr. Why do you ask?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread explains all the extra breakfast dishes.  You people are slobs.


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I think I may have come out of piratecat...




Is it possible to get in Piratecat... I bet its warm in there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting question: Does Piratecat own a cat [thats a pirate]?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Is it possible to get in Piratecat... I bet its warm in there.



Sorry, Ash, but I don't go in for these backdoor shenanigans.  Sure I'm flattered, maybe even a little curious. . . but the answer is no.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Interesting question: Does Piratecat own a cat [thats a pirate]?



That's where the name comes from. Until he got eaten by coyotes (in the Boston suburbs!), one of our cats only had three legs and we referred to him occasionally as Piratecat or his Indian name, "Dances with Automobiles."  He got along just fine with a missing limb. 

Never could fit a pegleg or a hook on the leg stump, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2005)

ROFL! Oh gosh that was funny....


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, Uh... I didnt exactly mean... that is...being female... uh...




Oh, and I'm not Piratecat... But I am Lucy Lu.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not Piratecat either............







But I am Clark Kent!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 10, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I am hong now...
> 
> and life is complete.





so you are my new evil twin brother then...

diaglo "Nightcloak's good side" Ooi.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 10, 2005)

While I am not Piratecat, this is a true quote:

Piratecat: "I wish MY name was Hong Ooi!"


----------



## Gomez (Jan 10, 2005)

No! I am Piratecat!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 10, 2005)

Wait, how the heck, did Piratecat became a Piratecat.

Origin story, Mr. K?


----------



## Torm (Jan 10, 2005)

Darn, I was hong, but now, through some sort of temporal server error, I appear to be BobBarker85.

(Welcome BobBarker85, if you see this. Come on down!   )


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 10, 2005)

I... I think I remember.... *bzzzzt*.

 Confirming, I am Pirategnome.... no... Gnomecat?... durn...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

*gasp!* The Gnome has returned!


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 11, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> so you are my new evil twin brother then...
> 
> diaglo "Nightcloak's good side" Ooi.




Now wait a minute!!!

Lets do a quick check of the facts...

1. I've been gaming since Disco 



Spoiler



------------------------


 Check	            
2. I believe that my way of gaming is the right way



Spoiler



-------


Check                        	
3. I’m a smart    


Spoiler



---------------------------------


Check		             
4. Those who know me can predict what I’ll say



Spoiler



----------


Check			




Crap

Nightcloak "Diaglo's evil side" Ooi


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 11, 2005)

Will the real Piratecat please stand up?


----------



## Imret (Jan 11, 2005)

Does this thread even have a cohesive Piratecat, or are we just farming for post count at this point?

What?

No. I said...oh god...it's in my mind...


----------



## Allanon (Jan 11, 2005)

Imret said:
			
		

> Does this thread even have a cohesive Piratecat, or are we just farming for post count at this point?
> 
> What?
> 
> No. I said...oh god...it's in my mind...



 Postcount is irrelevant!
Piratecat is all!


----------



## RichCsigs (Jan 11, 2005)

You will all be assimilated into the Piratecat collective.
Resistance is futile.


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> PS: There is only one true Poster, all others are a poor imitation of the real thing.
> 
> (wait a minute, does that mean I am Crothian?)




No!  *I* am Crothian!

[tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt][tilt]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *gasp!* The Gnome has returned!



 I do not know what you are talking about.
 The gnome was always my avatar. My name has always been Gnome Uto.
 Diaglo was always our ally. We have always been at war with d02.


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I do not know what you are talking about.
> The gnome was always my avatar. My name has always been Gnome Uto.
> Diaglo was always our ally. We have always been at war with d02.




[OffTopic of an OffTopic]
I just saw the film version of _1984_ last week ... and this just 
gave me a chill!  
[OffTopic of an OffTopic]

Thanks K.O.

-Crothian


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 11, 2005)

There is no a six foot banner in my front yard that screams. 

"I am the Piratecat so hah!"


The Pirate of Earth and Stone


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 11, 2005)

I have to say, _ENWorld_ is probably my master piece. Simple, yet elegant and incredible effective. Good thing I thought of a better name in the end. For a code name '_microcosm_' is passable, but not for a finished work of art.


The Architect


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 11, 2005)

Just because I believe myself to be distinct from board members does not mean that I am.


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

_What is the secret of EN World?  Whom does it serve?_

You, m'lord.

_Who am I?_

You are Piratecat, buccaneer of the gamer geeks.

_Have you found the secret that I have lost?_

Yes.  You and the posts are one.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 11, 2005)

DUN DUN DUNNN!!!! *dramatic reverb*


----------



## stevelabny (Jan 12, 2005)

can i have the last five minutes of my life back?


----------



## hong (Jan 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> My name has always been Gnome Uto.




I think I saw the region 1 DVD of that on the weekend. Damn chobits.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 12, 2005)

I am Keyser Soze

You are Soylent Green (or will be)


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

Imret said:
			
		

> Does this thread even have a cohesive Piratecat, or *are we just farming for post count* at this point?



*Indeed we do!* 









(BTW: I am not Piratecat, I am Buttercup's husband. Darling, lets go to bed heh?)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 13, 2005)

Piratecount = Piratecount +1


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay, I admit it! I'm not Clark Kent.......







*But*, I *am* I am Johnny Cage! And, no, I am not afraid to die!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 13, 2005)

who isn't Piratecat?  we have the same first name, so i must be piratecat.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 13, 2005)

I was Piratecat, but I took antibiotics and now I'm all better.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 13, 2005)

"There is no Piratecat on this Message Board, absolutely none, and when I say none, I mean there is a certain amount."


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> "There is no Piratecat on this Message Board, absolutely none, and when I say none, I mean there is a certain amount."



 Can I get the Piratecat, Piratecat, Piratecat, eggs, and Piratecat without the Piratecat?


----------



## Turanil (Jan 14, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Piratecount = Piratecount +1



 What do you mean?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 14, 2005)

I used to be Piratecat, but that was a very experimental time in my past...


----------



## Maldur (Jan 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Can I get the Piratecat, Piratecat, Piratecat, eggs, and Piratecat without the Piratecat?




"Only with a bit of piratecat on the side, luv"


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 14, 2005)

*Rolls 1: "Son of a $%$^%^g biscuit....Failed my will save again!!!


I am Piratecat servant, cleric of Piratecat


The Pirate of Earth and Stone


----------



## Kemrain (Jan 14, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sorry, Ash, but I don't go in for these backdoor shenanigans.  Sure I'm flattered, maybe even a little curious. . . but the answer is no.




That was *funny*.



			
				ASH said:
			
		

> Well, Uh... I didnt exactly mean... that is...being female... uh...




This made it *even* funnier!

- Kemrain the Piratecat.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Now I'm imagining Ash with a strap-on, running after Piratecat.  My Goddess...


----------



## Nightcloak (Jan 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Now I'm imagining Ash with a strap-on, running after Piratecat.  My Goddess...





 


No sleep for me tonight


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Now I'm imagining Ash with a strap-on, running after Piratecat.  My Goddess...




Actually that is not be too far from the truth .. but I will say no more


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Actually that is not be too far from the truth .. but I will say no more



 1) Find a post with my signature in it.

2) Click on the link.

3) Go to the "Camp Followers" forum.

4) Post pix plz k thnks bye!!!!!!


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 15, 2005)

I was turned into a Piratecat once.

I got better.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm pretty drunk, so I think right now I'm Ciratepat.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> 1) Find a post with my signature in it.
> 
> 2) Click on the link.




how can ya hide it like that?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 17, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> No sleep for me tonight




No sleep for YOU?


----------



## Greylock (Jan 17, 2005)

What if Piratecat is a Potter?

There is an idea that chills me to the bone.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 17, 2005)

a hairy potter?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 17, 2005)

We already have a hairy potter .. or rather we had until Clay cut his lovely hair of.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> We already have a hairy potter .. or rather we had until Clay cut his lovely hair of.



So Clay used to be a hotter potter than now?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 17, 2005)

Absolutely .. I think it was that which killed off his kiln the first time around


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 18, 2005)

Piratecat isn't Harry Potter!  OMFG!!!!!1  Piratecat is VOLDEMORT!!!!!!!!!!!

RUN FOR YOU LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 18, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So  *Clay* used to be a hotter  *potter* than now?



I love this phrase...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 18, 2005)

_tap tap tap_ (is this on?) 

I am Piratecat.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 18, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So Clay used to be a hotter potter than now?




He's always been a jughead. 

I really shouldn't say that. He's always referring to PK, which could either be P-Kitty, or Party-Kill.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 18, 2005)

[piratecat]only on a roll of 19 or lower on a d6[/piratecat]


----------



## BOZ (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi everyone.  My name is BOZ, and I am a Piratecat.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I am Piratecat.



Hear me roar


----------

